# Conroe 6/7/15



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Fish are bitting. All caught on slabs. Big one broke my 20lb braid at the boat. Water is tinted with 3-4ft visibility. NO NO NO debris.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Getting to hot. Think we gonna go swimming.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the report, Bruce. How's the new Terrova?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Very nice Bruce. We went Saturday and caught 6 hybrids and 1 black bass in about 2hrs. Fished for 4 hrs but it got too hot. The bybrids were only 17-18 inches. All when back to swim another day. No big ones.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Enjoy that Ipilot! Congrats Bruce! Good times with your son, priceless...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice catching.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice catch! 

QQ. When you say slabs, you mean you were trolling slab spoons? Sorry... The saltwater among many other things has wiped out most anything I knew from my childhood about freshwater. lol :spineyes:


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Crappies!!! Caught over 20+ Monday was looking for you Bruce on Sunday. Big D told me you were out there


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

kev2126 said:


> Nice catch!
> 
> QQ. When you say slabs, you mean you were trolling slab spoons? Sorry... The saltwater among many other things has wiped out most anything I knew from my childhood about freshwater. lol :spineyes:


No sir. When I say slabs I mean dropping that lead right on top of them and jigging it vertical. I dont do much trolling any more just for the simple fact that jigging is a very effective way to catch fish and you dont have to burn much gas.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

mycolcason said:


> Crappies!!! Caught over 20+ Monday was looking for you Bruce on Sunday. Big D told me you were out there


Ha!!! Me and my son did a quicky then headed to the island to cool down and do a little swimming. Thermocline is setting in Big time on Conroe. Caught all those fish suspended between the thermocline.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

brucevannguyen said:


> No sir. When I say slabs I mean dropping that lead right on top of them and jigging it vertical. I dont do much trolling any more just for the simple fact that jigging is a very effective way to catch fish and you dont have to burn much gas.


Nice! Thanks for the info!

-Kevin


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

From the lake to the steamer. Steamed hybrids drown in oyster and soy sauce garnish with lots of ginger and green onions. Family favorites.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

brucevannguyen said:


> From the lake to the steamer. Steamed hybrids drown in oyster and soy sauce garnish with lots of ginger and green onions. Family favorites.


Buddy, i dont know if you noticed but you left the head on. Hahahahahabababbhahaa


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

muney pit said:


> Buddy, i dont know if you noticed but you left the head on. Hahahahahabababbhahaa


My wife likes to suck on the heads,eye balls and brain matter. hwell: Don't ask. Just give me all the heads if you ever go deep sea fishing. We've master the art of stripping fish to the naked bone and not getting choked on a bone.LOL!!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

brucevannguyen said:


> Ha!!! Me and my son did a quicky then headed to the island to cool down and do a little swimming. Thermocline is setting in Big time on Conroe. Caught all those fish suspended between the thermocline.


Fish suspeded between thermocline.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hay Bud
I have a nice ball of rope to repay you for the loan you did on Livingston when Dan and I were short of anchor line. I know you no longer need it with that new fangled I Pilot. So I will hook you up with a few slabs instead.

Mark


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

brucevannguyen said:


> Fish suspeded between thermocline.


Awesome pic. 94Â°? Man it got hot out there huh?


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Bruce. Look me up on Conroe. I live on that lake. I'm always fishing on my days off. Generally Monday's. 
Have been fishing Conroe since I purchased a house there


----------

